# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  down light trouble

## boldor

hi all
Just replaced some down light globes  with new led ones. 
and have noticed that as soon as i turn on the lights  the TV looses signal
So the tv is still on ,  but the screen instantly goes blank with the message  no signal?? 
had a look on google . there is some chatter about emf and stuff just wondering if anyone has any ideas. 
By the way as soon as the lights are turned off... perfect signal
And just to confuse, it only happens at night. early morning tv on, lights on, no dramas. 6 oclock, tv on lights on ..no signal 
cheers

----------


## Uncle Bob

> And just to confuse, it only happens at night. early morning tv on, lights on, no dramas. 6 oclock, tv on lights on ..no signal

  Now that's just weird. I've got nothing sorry.

----------


## Jon

I am in no way an expert but I would guess poor quality electronics in the LED downlight sending out all sorts of radio frequency garbage.  I bought a cheap led downlight once and got the same problem. 
Not sure about being at night only but maybe there is a secondary source of interference as well that only occurs at night which pushes you over the edge.
I would hazard a guess that if you bought a new electronic transformer designed to run led and decent led globes you would not have the issue.
You dont need to pay top dollar but if the price is too good to be true, it probably has quality to match.

----------


## FrodoOne

> I am in no way an expert but I would guess poor quality electronics in the LED downlight sending out all sorts of radio frequency garbage.  I bought a cheap led downlight once and got the same problem. 
> Not sure about being at night only but maybe there is a secondary source of interference as well that only occurs at night which pushes you over the edge.
> I would hazard a guess that if you bought a new electronic transformer designed to run led and decent led globes you would not have the issue.
> You dont need to pay top dollar but if the price is too good to be true, it probably has quality to match.

  I agree with the remarks posted by Jon.
Obviously, there IS a problem associated with the new LEDs which you have installed. 
However, you did not state the type/brand of light involved - except that they were "light globes".
Are these lights replacements for halogen down lights using the same "transformer" as before? This may be a problem, since LEDs should be used with an appropriate "transformer" designed for the purpose.
If the replacement "light globe" LEDs are 240 V types, they will have built in "switched mode" power supplies which may be the source of the "blocking" signal preventing the TV from working properly.
In that case you will need to replace the LEDs that you are now using with some of another brand - and I would suggest that you use a "name" brand. 
I find that many (cheap) "switched mode" power supplies generate interference which seriously affects AM Broadcast radios - to the extent that they are often unusable and the only way to get satisfactory reception is to go "Digital"!  I suggest that you listen to some AM broadcasts while turning on and off the lights concerned to see if the interference is on the AM Band also. 
There is another possible problem to consider.  You are at Richmond, NSW, so I assume that you are receiving the TV signal from the main Sydney transmitters at Gore Hill.
While this distance is about 50 km, if you DO have a decent outside antenna, in good condition, with decent cabling (splitters, boosters etc.) it should require a large amount of interference to cause the problem that you are experiencing and the only way for the interfering signal to get in ought to be via the antenna itself. However, it might be a good idea (also) to check your antenna system - even after replacing the faulty LEDs/transformer.

----------


## FrodoOne

> hi all
> Just replaced some down light globes  with new led ones. 
> and have noticed that as soon as i turn on the lights  the TV looses signal
> So the tv is still on ,  but the screen instantly goes blank with the message  no signal??

  It is now over 10 days since your original posting on this matter and I (for one) would be interested to know if you have replaced the lamps concerned with others of a different "brand" and did that fix the problem? 
If so, the brand of the lamps causing the problem would be of interest - possibly, to others as well.

----------


## InsaneAsylum

Are these MR16's or GU10's? 
What brand globe are you using? are you replacing halogens for LEDs for the first time or replacing LEDs for LEDs?
If MR16, what transformers are in use?

----------


## FrodoOne

> hi all
> Just replaced some down light globes  with new led ones. 
> and have noticed that as soon as i turn on the lights  the TV looses signal
> So the tv is still on ,  but the screen instantly goes blank with the message  no signal?? 
> had a look on google . there is some chatter about emf and stuff just wondering if anyone has any ideas. 
> By the way as soon as the lights are turned off... perfect signal
> And just to confuse, it only happens at night. early morning tv on, lights on, no dramas. 6 oclock, tv on lights on ..no signal 
> cheers

  You know, it is now over a month since the last posting relating to this thread. 
"boldor" of Richmond NSW may have gleaned some information from this site and may have solved the problem - or it may not yet have been solved. 
In any case, I would like to know "What is the result - if any - of all these discussions?"  Possibly, others would also like some "closure" on this matter. 
Therefore, "boldor", could you please advise what (if any) is the result of the replies which you received - which were sent in the hope of assisting you!

----------


## boldor

hi all sorry for the delayed reply, have not been on here
I replaced the leds down light glodes with traditional type and problem solved.  I used the original transformers for the leds so I guess this might have caused the problem.
Need to upgrade them evenutally so will replace transformers too
thanks heaps for the replys

----------


## seriph1

FWIW this is definitely the oddest problem I've heard of.  
Did you replace them all or test each one to see if the issue resolved at one point in particular?

----------

